# 8n starter spinning sound



## Nblasa

For a little while now when I go to start my 8n it tries to turn just like normal, but just before it kicks over it frequently stops trying to turn over and the starter just spins. I release the ignition button and it stops spinning and then I try again. If I stick with it for a bit it will eventually catch and turn over. Last night and again this morning it was a long time before it started. I’ve been looking online and I’m thinking maybe this is the starter clutch, but truth be told I have no idea what I’m doing. I’m no gearhead. I’ve kept this thing running through a combination of google, YouTube, and a trip to the tractor repair place when I was fully stumped on another problem. It doesn’t see a crazy amount of use, but I live in the country, and the three point hitch has made life much easier. Any help with confirming the problem and resources for how to fix it (with dumbed-down explanations, please) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## pogobill

Welcome to the forum.
Could be the starter solenoid or a low battery. The solenoid is the small unit on top of the starter. It's plastic or bakelite and a bit fragile, but if you are careful, give it a tap or a smack with a screw driver handle a few ties while cranking and see if that makes it kick in. It may not work, but it's a cheap place to start looking.


----------



## Nblasa

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Could be the starter solenoid or a low battery. The solenoid is the small unit on top of the starter. It's plastic or bakelite and a bit fragile, but if you are careful, give it a tap or a smack with a screw driver handle a few ties while cranking and see if that makes it kick in. It may not work, but it's a cheap place to start looking.


Thanks for the reply. The solenoid actually isn’t very old. I replaced it recently. This problem was still happening before I switched it out. The starter will crank the engine and try to start, but when it is about to fire up, that is when it spins out.


----------



## pogobill

Are you still running 6 volts? I have one 6 voly 8N and a 12 volt 8N. The 6 volt unit is the one I have a bit of starter problems with, now and again. I have cracked the solenoid housing thowing caution to the wind and getting frustrated immediately thereafter!
Make sure you battery is charged up, and that your battery connections are clean, tight and well connected. If all else fails, you may have to pull the starter and try it on the bench. It may need a clean up, and I believe the starter drive pulls back towards the starter rather than pushing away, to engage the flywheel. Also be aware of the bolt lengths if you have to remove the starter. If I remember correctly, the bolts are not the same length and you don't want to mix them up.


----------



## Nblasa

Yes, it is still 6 volts.


----------



## Ultradog

My thought is it's the starter bendix is going out.


----------



## Nblasa

Ultradog said:


> My thought is it's the starter bendix is going out.


Is that the end of the starter that gets inserted? Replace the starter?


----------



## Nblasa

Pogobill, I forgot to mention the battery is still in good shape. Thanks


----------



## pogobill

Nblasa said:


> Is that the end of the starter that gets inserted? Replace the starter?


It's the part that, in your case, draws the drive sprocket of the starter into the flywheel.


----------



## deerhide

2 things it could be:teeth on the ring gear are getting worn down. (the engine stops in the same place every time so the starter drive engages the ring gear in the same place, every time, unless you stall it).
These old Ford starters are a b_ _ch for 'throwing out'. There is an aftermarket starter drive that STAYS in until the engine goes lots faster than the starter.
Check the ring gear teeth, that is likely the problem......


----------



## Nblasa

Ok, bear with me while I show my ignorance. So most likely the gears of the starter that crank the flywheel are worn down. I need to pull the starter, check the end, and most likely replace that part. Am I on the right track so far? If they are, in fact, worn or rounded off I need to be checking eBay for a new bendix? I wish I could attack this tomorrow, but the earliest I’ll be able to get out there will be this weekend. I’ll keep you all posted. Thanks for the replies


----------



## Ultradog

Nblasa said:


> Ok, bear with me while I show my ignorance. So most likely the gears of the starter that crank the flywheel are worn down. I need to pull the starter, check the end, and most likely replace that part. Am I on the right track so far? If they are, in fact, worn or rounded off I need to be checking eBay for a new bendix? I wish I could attack this tomorrow, but the earliest I’ll be able to get out there will be this weekend. I’ll keep you all posted. Thanks for the replies


Yes, you are on the right track - mostly.
The photo shows an N Series starter with the bendix on the end. Note the gear on it. When you push the start button it pulls that gear into the ring gear that is on the outside of the flywheel. When you release the starter button the gear slides back to the rest position.
It is quite common for the bendix to go kaput and not slide as it should.
It is more common for them to not slide than have the teeth wear off.
A new bendix can be installed by pulling the starter. You Never oil a bendix by the way. Leave it dry.
However, what deerhide said applys too. If the teeth on the ring gear are worn out there is nothing for the bendix gear to engage. That requires separating the engine from the transmission, then remove the clutch and flywheel to replace it.
Much bigger job!
Though it's entirely possible that the ring gear is your problem I would say it's about 6-1 odds it's your bendix and not the ring gear. Ring gear is the second photo. They are maybe 16" in diameter on your N.


----------



## Nblasa

Ultradog said:


> Yes, you are on the right track - mostly.
> The photo shows an N Series starter with the bendix on the end. Note the gear on it. When you push the start button it pulls that gear into the ring gear that is on the outside of the flywheel. When you release the starter button the gear slides back to the rest position.
> It is quite common for the bendix to go kaput and not slide as it should.
> It is more common for them to not slide than have the teeth wear off.
> A new bendix can be installed by pulling the starter. You Never oil a bendix by the way. Leave it dry.
> However, what deerhide said applys too. If the teeth on the ring gear are worn out there is nothing for the bendix gear to engage. That requires separating the engine from the transmission, then remove the clutch and flywheel to replace it.
> Much bigger job!
> Though it's entirely possible that the ring gear is your problem I would say it's about 6-1 odds it's your bendix and not the ring gear. Ring gear is the second photo. They are maybe 16" in diameter on your N.
> View attachment 50345
> View attachment 50347


Thank you for the explanation. That makes a lot of sense. I’m going out of town during this week, so I’ll take a look this weekend and see what the problem looks like. I’ll make sure to give a reply as soon as I pull the starter


----------



## Ultradog

One thing to remember when removing the starter is to have 2 nuts handy. The starter end plates are held in place by the two long bolts that hold the starter onto the tractor.
So when you remove it you will be working on it and the end plates will come off. Then you'll be in there with tooth picks, etc trying to get the brushes back in place.
So put nuts on both bolts to prevent the end caps from coming off.
Also, take a wire brush and polish up both the tractor and the starter where they mate together. You need a Good ground for the heavy current flow for the starter to work to its full potential.


----------



## dozer966

Make sure you diconect the battery before the starter


----------



## Drifter444

Nblasa said:


> For a little while now when I go to start my 8n it tries to turn just like normal, but just before it kicks over it frequently stops trying to turn over and the starter just spins. I release the ignition button and it stops spinning and then I try again. If I stick with it for a bit it will eventually catch and turn over. Last night and again this morning it was a long time before it started. I’ve been looking online and I’m thinking maybe this is the starter clutch, but truth be told I have no idea what I’m doing. I’m no gearhead. I’ve kept this thing running through a combination of google, YouTube, and a trip to the tractor repair place when I was fully stumped on another problem. It doesn’t see a crazy amount of use, but I live in the country, and the three point hitch has made life much easier. Any help with confirming the problem and resources for how to fix it (with dumbed-down explanations, please) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks ahead of time.


I am sure it's the Bendix drive on the back end of the starter. Replace it sooner than later, as it will eventually ruin the ring gear, then you will have a serious problem. The two long bolts that go through the starter, also secure the starter to the engine.Remove them and pull the starter out, not an easy job, as the Bendix drive engages from the rear. Just keep trying different angles, it will come out. Same as going back in, be patient, and good luck!


----------



## Nblasa

I was finally able to pull the starter today. The gears on the starter look ok. The gears on the ring gear have about 1/8” (estimate) worn off of the back. Hopefully not enough that it is the main problem. One reply suggested that the starter bendix may not be pulling back to engage the ring gear properly. Is my next step to purchase a new bendix, or am I looking for a whole new starter? The connection between the starter and the block was very greasy. Not sure if that is indicative of a problem, or pretty normal.


----------



## Ultradog

It's probably your bendix.
You can buy one here.
You don't need the whole starter.
Degrease and shine up the metal around the starter hole and the starter.
Ring gear looks fine for another 40 years.
And another warning:
Put temporary nuts on your bolts before you work on your starter or you will be sorry.
https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-8N_Starter-Drive_5211350C.html


----------



## pogobill

I wonder if the bendix is so greasy and dirty that it is impeding that ability to draw in properly?


----------



## deerhide

The ring gear looks pretty good.You might try a washer between the starter and the bellhousing.......


----------



## Nblasa

Ultradog said:


> It's probably your bendix.
> You can buy one here.
> You don't need the whole starter.
> Degrease and shine up the metal around the starter hole and the starter.
> Ring gear looks fine for another 40 years.
> And another warning:
> Put temporary nuts on your bolts before you work on your starter or you will be sorry.
> https://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-8N_Starter-Drive_5211350C.html


Not much to lose by getting a new one. I’ll try that and let everyone know it it does the trick.


----------



## gman51

I had a similar problem with my 9N and eventually it was burning up starters. My starter rebuilder had no idea what the problem was.
What I found was the ring gear was spinning on the flywheel. I had a friend spot weld the ring gear to the flywheel in two places and that fixed the problem.


----------



## Nblasa

Replaced the bendix today and it started up with no problems. Thanks for the advice, everyone. It’s hard to beat a $20 fix!


----------



## Ultradog

Also be glad you have the skills and the initiative to sleuth out the problem and then do it yourself.
I'll bet some screen time here and an hour or two of wrenching saved you a couple of Franklins compared to having it done.
Kudos


----------

